# Coshocton, OH - Hope OTI H/T Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Coshocton, OH | hope

this dog was left in our overnight drop box with a note saying she is good with kids and animals and is housetrained.. they were moving and couldn't keep her... she is a smaller gsd....looks purebred.. she is very sweet and has been mild mannered since being here at our shelter and has had no accidents in her kennel....wonderful girl


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

